
Free energy for sale: Steorn's impossible Orbo hits the market - toothbrush
https://boingboing.net/2015/12/08/free-energy-for-sale-steorn.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702059)

